# Solved: MacBook-Dell monitor compatibility



## firefightersteve (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a MacBook and a 24" dell monitor. Can I hook the monitor to the MacBook? If so, what equipment do I need? Thanks much.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check this and the left menu on the page for one that
fits your MAC.
http://store.apple.com/us/product/M9109G/A


----------

